# Solved: How to link Labels to Tab menu bar in blogspot?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello guys

I created Labels list in my blog: http://tradesourcebkk.blogspot.com/
where I can group all topics in similar category,
As you can see in the "Tab Menu" that I have created some icons that linked to static pages, my question is: How possible to link the Labels to the Icons in the 'Tab Menu" instead to click a label, can click a tab menu and see the same grouped topics by categories

I visiteed many blog sites they do not have a Lable list in the side bar and they have only a Tab Menu ... whenever click on any icon from tab menu will direct you to the grouped topics all with hyperlink titles, this is a very needed in high concern, I will very and highly appreciate if a helpful answer,

Thank you in advance


----------



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

Copy the below code into edit html in your edit pages section in blogger replace the link for everypage


```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
     <!--
     window.location="The link of page where you want to direct the users";
     // -->
 
</script>
```


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

challapradyumna: >> what this code for? and in which section of the page to be inserted this code?


----------



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

When you edit the page you can see EDIT HTML beside the compose click that and paste the above code and change the link to respective label link for ex

```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
     <!--
     window.location="http://tradesourcebkk.blogspot.com/search/label/ONLINE%20GAMES";
     // -->
 
</script>
```
For the online games label
see the image..
Image


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

I asked u where to insert this script exactly? I knew how to get to the EDIT HTML and downlaod a full template - in case this codee will make any troubles so I can retieve the previous template... but my question again is where to insert the code? which section .. under.. what closing tag? etc..


----------



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

Not the EDIT HTML in Design The Edit Html in editing the posts & the pages contents you have set up


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh.. I got it now, so I do insert the script into the editing page of the tab menu (within the stand-alone pages)? or which? which editing page? spedify exactly where and how to be inserted? before or after the page content etc..

Thanks for the efforts


----------



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

Nothing much to do just copy the script into the "edit html" in the "edit page" then replace the link with the respective label pages this will redirect the users to the label pages whenever they click on the top tabs. see the above image i have sent.


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Challapradyumna >> was done finally! Thank you very very much,
your effort really highly appreciated,


----------



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

Glad that you made it.
Peace.


----------

